# MPG on 2.5 diesel anyone ?



## 97217

Hi All,

I am off to the World Cup for a month, just me and the missus and we cant wait!

We are looking into the variety of options available and one of our plans was to buy a newish diesel ford galaxy and a freestanding awning. This is mainly due to the fuel economy of 40mpg. We cant help thinking how 1 month kipping in the back of an mpv might get a bit wearing.

I have seen on ebay/ autotrader Peugeot Talbot and similar luton van style motorhome. Ive also seen Hymer's.

Theyre all 2.5l diesels. My budget is £10k. There are just 2 of us.

My questions are...

What mpg can I expect from a '93 ish 2.5 Motorhome on a steady run?

How much is diesel pre litre- ish in Germany/ France/ Italy?

Any Help is most appreciated !!!!

Chris


----------



## Pusser

Tricky - if I was guessing I would use 25mpg and think myself lucky if I got more and roughly 1 euro per ltr minimum - Supermarkets in France sell cheapest


----------



## BrianR

I have averaged 24 mpg in a 2.5L turbo Boxer based Talisman (small/medium coachbuilt). Diesel is about €1 in France at the moment, but you can get current prices on the AA website - www.theaa.com


----------



## 88901

We have a 93 autosleeper exec based on the 2.5TD Talbot Express and have averaged 28MPG over the past 11 years. A lot may depend on your right foot, we are content to potter.
Thelma and Ray.


----------



## spykal

I go most places at any easy pace but keep up with the traffic....60 MPH on the main roads ..never use motorways if I can help it....25.5 mpg...2.5l Boxer averaged over last 3 years.

Mike


----------



## 89358

1994 Duetto Ford Transit 2.5l diesel 30-32mpg 33% mix of Vegetable oil (64p per litre incl of tax) - both cheaper in Europe!

David


----------



## Snelly

Hauling 3400kg of motorhome, with our 2.5TD Fiat Ducato engine, returns 24mpg on average. On a flat motorway we get about 26-28mpg. But unfortunetly our country isn't all motorway, so once on the hills and stop start town traffic, it uses more.

We normally don't take her over 55 mph, anything faster and we see a steep decline in fuel economy.


----------



## Drew

Hi Folks,

I have had my Hymer 1993 2.5TD from new and am averaging 28.7 mpg.

Whilst travelling on the continent I can average 33mpg without any trouble.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## nomad

I used to own a Talbot Express 2.5 turbo diesel Kontiki 3.4 ton and I found that if I was in a hurry consumption came out at about 24-25 MPG but if I kept below 55-60 I managed 28 mpg, also If I travelled between 30 and 40 on quiet roads I could easily get 31 MPG, and I too have had 33 MPG in France
Colin


----------



## Snelly

Sorry, this may seem like a silly question... but why do people getter better mpg on the continent? Is the fuel different?


----------



## 97197

*Diesel MPG*

Hi reference your Diesel MPG we have a swift carrera 1996 2.4 Ltr diesel, 
this is a long wheelbase VW T4 with a high top. 
Always overloaded and origonally without a turbo, it returns 29mpg and i tend to drive it at high speeds.

I have recently had a TB Turbo added this has definitely improved the performance but currently does not appear to have effected the mpg.

However you might like to consider buying a petrol van and adding gas to it.

Buying a diesel van will cost you £'s more, possibly enough to pay for the gas conversion, but gas is not only much cheaper but it will double the range on a joint fill, gas is also more readily available on the continent than here.

I travel a lot to the continent and my experience is that every time i go the petrol/diesel prices move closer to the uk prices.

Perhaps someone who has already done this will comment.


----------



## Pusser

OverDrive said:


> 1994 Duetto Ford Transit 2.5l diesel 30-32mpg 33% mix of Vegetable oil (64p per litre incl of tax) - both cheaper in Europe!
> 
> David


I'm not sure why your post passed by without comment. I would be grateful if you could furnish me with more details as this appeals to me. Please make the details easy to understand e.g. what make of veg oil is best - why do you use a mix and not all veg oil, and do you have to alter anything. Those sort of points.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Rapide561

*Diesel prices*

Hi

Have a search under my name for the fuel prices I posted recently.

You could also check.....

www.theaa.ie (Note - only AA Ireland give European prices for fuel, not AA.com.)

Cheapest was Luxembourg by far, then Belgium I think.

As far the rest of your post - buy a Motorhome. A few years ago I said I would never have one. At the time I also said I would never get a dog.

I now have one motorhome and two dogs!

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Diesel prices*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a search under my name for the fuel prices I posted recently.
> 
> You could also check.....
> 
> www.theaa.ie (Note - only AA Ireland give European prices for fuel, not AA.com.)
> 
> Cheapest was Luxembourg by far, then Belgium I think.
> 
> As far the rest of your post - buy a Motorhome. A few years ago I said I would never have one. At the time I also said I would never get a dog.
> 
> I now have one motorhome and two dogs!
> 
> Rapide561


Have you got one for cooking oil ?


----------



## Rapide561

*cooking oil*

Hi Pusser

No I cant tell you the price of cooking oil but see a previous post about a colleague who has a car or van that runs on chip fat.

He gets his from the chippy (after it has been used) then filters it or something.

Rapide561


----------



## peedee

Which is illegal. There was a case recently of someone in North Wales who did this being fined for evasion of fuel tax! I remember having a good laugh about it because he was detected by the smell emanating from his exhaust  

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic

peedee said:


> Which is illegal. peedee


Not if he pays the tax! :lol:

Apparently you can, although I doubt if the system is going to be easy especially as I seem to remember collection of fuel duty is going to be taken from Customs and given to the IR to do.

Frank


----------



## regencyholidays

Ha ha easy to answer the french roads are not as stop start as in the U.K. and theyare a lot smoother too.


----------



## aldra

No, the roads are 

We keep a steady 2000 rev and over 30 miles per gals on uninterrupted stretches

Obviously less on driving through villages 

But still pretty good 

And of course we achieve the same here on motorways ect

The secret is to maintain a speed which gives optimum fuel usage 

Fine as long as you are not in a hurry

Sandra


----------



## barryd

This thread is 13 years old but just for the record Ive never got much more than 22-23 mpg out of my 2.5 td Kontiki I reckon but I dont keep a record of it really.


----------



## aldra

Come on Barry

You spend more time broken down and static babe

That should increase your Miles per gallon over all

Sandra


----------

